# OTA Help



## andy1824 (Feb 1, 2008)

With Wilmington being the test market for the switchover, all analogs have been turned off (as of Yesterday). Here is my question...The tuners on my HR-20 and HR-21 are finally picking up WILM (10.1), but at really no signal. Can you guys think of anyway for me to get this channel. Thanks!

I have a CM 4221. No amp. I get 100% on 3.1, 6.1 and 26.1 as well as 75% on 39-1. I have tried rotating and not much luck.

Here is the antennaweb.org info. It appears to be updated.


DTV	Antenna Type Call Sign	Channel	Network	City, State	Live Date Compass Heading	Miles From	Frequency Assignment


uhf	WECT-DT	6.1	NBC	WILMINGTON, NC 276°	17.7	44
*	yellow

uhf	WSFX-DT	26.1	FOX	WILMINGTON, NC 276°	17.7	30
*	yellow

uhf	WWAY-DT	3.1	ABC	WILMINGTON, NC 276°	17.7	46
yellow

uhf	WUNJ-DT	39.1	PBS	CHAPEL HILL, NC 310°	23.4	29
green

uhf	WPXU-DT	35.1	ION	JACKSONVILLE, NC 52°	35.7	34
*	red

uhf	WPXU-DT	35.1	ION	JACKSONVILLE, NC	Feb 17, 2009 (post-transition)	52°	35.7	34
*	red

uhf	WILM-LD	10.1	CBS	WILMINGTON, NC 310°	23.4	40
* red


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Maybe because according to the latest DTV Channel allocation chart it shows CBS 10 on digital channel 40 as a low power digital channel putting out only 15Kw. You might have to do some tweaking to your antenna to get it . Try adding a pre-amp.


----------



## andy1824 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks. I've thought about the pre-amp but don't want any interference with the other channels as they are steady 100%.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

andy1824 said:


> Thanks. I've thought about the pre-amp but don't want any interference with the other channels as they are steady 100%.


Where I live 3 of the major network towers are less then 15mi. from my house. The other CBS is almost 50mi. away. I am currently using a 43XG UHF antenna and a Winegard HDP-269 pre-amp combo with an Antennacraft rotor. This rig works well for me. The closer channels are all 100% while CBS is in the mid 70's.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

If you don't want to amplify signal try a 4228 instead of 4221.


----------



## andy1824 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice! Just installed a Channel Master 7777 Pre-amp. Everything else is 100%. CBS is mid 60's to 70%. That is very watchable.

The 4228 would prob be my best bet to get a 100% signal, but not sure it is worth it at this point.

Thanks again


----------



## Satsince1978 (Jun 28, 2007)

andy1824 said:


> Thanks for all the advice! Just installed a Channel Master 7777 Pre-amp. Everything else is 100%. CBS is mid 60's to 70%. That is very watchable.
> 
> The 4228 would prob be my best bet to get a 100% signal, but not sure it is worth it at this point.
> 
> Thanks again


Yes, it would be worth it!


----------

